# job in Herndon, apartment in ??? - commute question



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 11, 2005)

I recently got a job teaching at Herndon High and will be moving to the area in the next couple of weeks. I'd like to commute by bike to school everyday. Where could I live and easily be able to access bike trails/rideable roads headed toward Herndon? Are there any places/roads I should avoid? Preferably, a 10-20 mile commute would be best. 

Thanks for your help!

(BTW - This is my first post! How exciting!)


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*thanks for your first post!*

I'm assuming you mean Herndon, Virginia?
Well, you're right on the W&OD trail, so you could live as far out as Purcellville, or 'in' towards DC, like Reston.
Here is a great link familiarise yourself - plus MB1, regular poster here, lives in the area, and knows more about the riding than anyone.

http://bikewashington.org

good luck with the move and new job!


----------



## ewillia7 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Clock tower*

I live in Archstone Apartments in Herndon, they are beside the clock tower and traffic to the WOD is not that bad just about 3 miles. So they are an option for you. I am new to the area also and I am not fimiliar with the Herndon High School location. By the way welcome and best of luck.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Hey, cool.*

Lots of apartment complexes in or around Herndon, but all within a few miles of the HS. It's located about 2 miles north of where the W&OD trail crosses Elden Street, the main drag through town, east-west. Ride up Van Buren St. past the post office, cross Elden St., go through a neighborhood of 50s houses, hook into Dranesville Pike, a four lane road with bike lanes, then down the hill and you're at the HS.

The WOD goes from Purcellville, 25 miles west, to DC, 20 miles east. They don't plow all of it in the winter, though, and the alternative routes are treacherous for bicycling. Rents are cheapest in Herndon, and get more expensive the closer to DC and the furthur you go outward to the new developement in Asburn and Leesburg.

I live in the International Apartments, a complex built in the 50s or 60s in the old part of town, mixing it up with immigrants from all over the world, and natives, mostly retirees. The town is full of Hispanics, Middle Easterners, Indians, Asians, and they all have restaurants and grocery stores. I can walk to the bank, three supermarkets, the post office, the town library, and ride to the W&OD three blocks away.

The Reston Bike Club, Reston being 2.5 miles east of Herndon, has regular 6pm Thursday rides from Herndon during daylight savings, that attract 40-75 serious riders. On any nice weekend, the W&OD is full of cyclists, walkers, joggers, skaters, of all ages and many nationalities. It only snows in January, the winters aren't too cold to ride, nor the summers too warm. There are trails in all directions within striking distance of DC, Mt. Vernon, and the foothills of the appalacians. Nice place for cycling.

Please e mail me if I might be of help to you with specifics. I moved here two years ago from Texas.


----------

